# Villagers that have awful house interiors?



## Jared:3 (May 15, 2020)

I had Mira in my town not to long ago and her house was absolutely disappointing, it was a theatre of some kind and it was awful compared to her NL home!


----------



## Blink. (May 15, 2020)

It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.


Spoiler: chief's interior


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


----------



## wearebap (May 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...


HONESTLY WTH LOL but tbh im living for this omg... i think i want chief now lol


----------



## Blueskyy (May 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...


So weird. Fang and Wolfgang have normal houses then they give Chief vomit walls. I like the random pictures tho


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.



Agreed! They did Chief dirty in this game!


----------



## wearebap (May 15, 2020)

tbh im not a fan of sharis house, idk why ;0;


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

Potentially unpopular opinion, but I hate Raymond's house. It's just an office. I want houses people! Same with old man Dobie. Just a study.


----------



## wearebap (May 15, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Potentially unpopular opinion, but I hate Raymond's house. It's just an office. I want houses people! Same with old man Dobie. Just a study.


omg my villager Cleo has a house thats like an office to!


----------



## EpicDoodle (May 15, 2020)

I have Mira, but she was one of my starting villagers so she has that default interior :0 I prefer it over her actual interior imo

The same I can say about Flora; her actual interior doesn't even feel,, home-y lol. kinda glad I have these two as starting villagers :'D


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 15, 2020)

You see this character here? Cool 50's greaser koala? Awesome theme for a villager, right? And you'know all that cools vintage diner furniture in this game?






Yeah, that'd be perfect for him. Well, here's his house:



Spoiler






_Disappointment ensues_


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

I wish villagers would accept wallpaper and flooring you gave them.


----------



## Shika (May 15, 2020)

Eunice's house is made up of 12 washing machines, a vending machine and a table. Not inherintly awful but.....strange? Why does one sheep need so many washing machines.


----------



## aloherna (May 15, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


Omg is it Rocco? Lol I had him and he had all that


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You see this character here? Cool 50's greaser koala? Awesome theme for a villager, right? And you'know all that cools vintage diner furniture in this game?
> 
> View attachment 259347
> 
> ...


Ok this one may be the winner! At least Raymond looks like a businessman. This is not suitable for Eugene at all!!


----------



## GDarling (May 15, 2020)

Im not a fan of the interior or exterior of Kyle's house. I like his music theme but he's living in a rusty shed


----------



## Jared:3 (May 15, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


Im pretty sure your talking about Billy the goat, my friend has him and his house is literally trash figuratively and actually...


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

aloherna said:


> Omg is it Rocco? Lol I had him and he had all that



It may be! I met him while visiting another island and I was so sad that Nintendo would give a villager a house like that!


----------



## elphieluvr (May 15, 2020)

The weird thing is, I love theater. Theater is my job, so I thought I’d be thrilled with Mira’s house, but even I have to admit it’s disappointing. It just doesn’t quite suit her.

I’m disappointed by Merengue’s house in this game too. Since there is no sweet furniture series, she just has various pink kitchen furniture. Cute, but not really her.


----------



## EpicDoodle (May 15, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You see this character here? Cool 50's greaser koala? Awesome theme for a villager, right? And you'know all that cools vintage diner furniture in this game?
> 
> View attachment 259347
> 
> ...



UGH my thoughts exactly when I first walked in his home
like, bro... how do you _live_ in this


----------



## Saralie (May 15, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Im pretty sure your talking about Billy the goat, my friend has him and his house is literally trash figuratively and actually...



Maybe it was! Either way, not cool to do that to a villager.


----------



## kojuuro (May 15, 2020)

I went in it like 1 time cause I hated him, but Huck's house was really damn ugly if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 15, 2020)

Also Lolly whom I got today has a very basic house, not as ugly as Mira but still bland


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 15, 2020)

EpicDoodle said:


> UGH my thoughts exactly when I first walked in his home
> like, bro... how do you _live_ in this


I'm slowly gifting him all the diner set so maybe he'll replace some of his dumb furniture_ ;u;_


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 15, 2020)

Luckys house. His previous houses were all Egyptian themed. His NH house is kind of scary.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 15, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


My boy Jacob/Jakey the trash bird lmao




iirc there a few different villagers that live in trash (Hornsby, Billy, and Gruff maybe??)


----------



## Thundawave (May 15, 2020)

I'm not a fan of Zucker's house. He's a great villager, but his house was a little disappointing to me - especially when compared to the others in his species.


----------



## Believe (May 15, 2020)

Bruce and Biff have some awful interiors


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

Coco, i love you, but why you gotta live like a poor girl. it breaks my heart



Spoiler: coco's interior


----------



## whimsycreator (May 16, 2020)

Vladimir... lol


----------



## Onesti (May 16, 2020)

This is the outside of Billy's house. He isn't home right now so I can't show the inside. It's just cardboard box furniture and the trash wall/floor.


----------



## Uffe (May 16, 2020)

Mira's new interior looks fine, but it doesn't make any sense to her character. New Leaf's was perfect because she was like some space bunny and she had some astro interior. I'm upset with how Vic's house looks in New Horizons. His New Leaf house was the best. It was a legit pirate ship.


----------



## Munyo (May 16, 2020)

I feel kind of _eh_ about Ankha's house compared to New Leaf. Her house doesn't do justice for her previous one.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 16, 2020)

Everyone's hating on my boy Chief's house but I personally love it haha The worst house that I've seen on my island is probably the default houses. If not, for a villager I don't have, it's def going to be Sterling for me. Why do you have to live in a dungeon Sterling???


----------



## Bloobloop (May 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...



urghh, i have chief in my town and i hate hate hate his interior! it hurts my eyes to look at ;; where does he even sleep LOL


----------



## Braixen (May 16, 2020)

Dom's house?? UGLY omg why do you have a lawnmower in your house sweetie that doesn't go there : (


----------



## Aleigh (May 16, 2020)

wearebap said:


> HONESTLY WTH LOL but tbh im living for this omg... i think i want chief now lol


Everyone is saying his house is ugly but man I kinda like it...

(also I have Chief and he's not going to stay if you actually want him lmao)


----------



## Airen (May 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...


I've had Chief in all of my towns since GC and the fact that this is his house makes me so sad. What happened to the robotic set . Still gonna have him on my island eventually, though. Can't do my boy dirty like that.


----------



## Koala92 (May 16, 2020)

Zucker. I get what it’s supposed to be but I just didn’t like it, it was extremely underwhelming. I was alto told he lived in a sushi restaurant before I ever got him, so my expectations were most likely my own fault.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 16, 2020)

Erik was one of my dreamies in New Leaf, and I was excited to look for him in New Horizons too, until I saw his house.
His house in NL:





NH:





Like...why


----------



## Karmahri (May 16, 2020)

I wish skye had the animated cloud flooring and the sky wallpaper!! Her house although doesn't look bad just seems kind of basic and not super interesting >_<


----------



## kakuzu (May 16, 2020)

seconding eugene ??? like not tht its ugly or horrible per say , but it's literally just tht office theme for no particular reason does not fit him at all vs in new leaf when his house had modern furniture and musical instruments which was far more fitting. bizarre gap fr


Spoiler: for comparisons sake


----------



## Ras (May 16, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> Erik was one of my dreamies in New Leaf, and I was excited to look for him in New Horizons too, until I saw his house.
> His house in NL:
> 
> 
> ...



I like you. I would have said the same thing. His ski chalet was perfect. I've read a rumor that we're getting the Happy Home Designer functions at some point, so keep Erik in case we can fix him. Don't know the accuracy of the rumor or if walls and floors would even be part of it.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 16, 2020)

Ras said:


> I like you. I would have said the same thing. His ski chalet was perfect. I've read a rumor that we're getting the Happy Home Designer functions at some point, so keep Erik in case we can fix him. Don't know the accuracy of the rumor or if walls and floors would even be part of it.


Holy moly HHD in New Horizons? I'd be so excited if that were confirmed that I might consider getting Erik


----------



## Solio (May 16, 2020)

No villager deserves a literal trash interior.
It feels like the devs deliberately try to piss you off.
It's especially bad with Jacob. You wouldnt expect him to live in a trash dump just by looking at him. It feels like a bad prank.


----------



## Babypink (May 16, 2020)

Chief has literally trash in his place so it’s definitely not the most appealing but at the same time it is kinda cool; an artist that probably can’t sell anything he makes/finds. So yeah, it looks like trash but it’s charming


----------



## Potcha (May 16, 2020)

Cashmere, Eugene, and Zuckers houses are disappointing. I guess Merengue too.


----------



## Manah (May 16, 2020)

Gala. It's not horrible and I get that they were going for a piggybank theme, but you'd think a character with a flower shirt and flowers _on her head_ would work better with a garden/nature house...

And Eugene. Why. T_T


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...



what a mess.... to top it all off, they've given him a preppy private-school-boy shirt. PREPPY. WHY???


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> what a mess.... to top it all off, they've given him a preppy private-school-boy shirt. PREPPY. WHY???


right? i'm livid. They did Chief dirty :<


----------



## sfelix (May 16, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


Are you thinking of Gaston? He has all the cardboard box furniture.


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2020)

Zucker lives in what looks like a gross outdoor park? He has food stalls, grass carpet, and his walls look like dirty city walls or buildings or something. He also has a dog food bowl and outdoor generator and cardboard boxes. His interior is horrible in my opinion. I got lucky and found him while island hopping for my first lazy so he has the lazy starter house which I actually find very cute compared to other starter houses because it has a rustic feel to it.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 16, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


From what I’ve heard there are a couple, but I know from firsthand experience that Jacob is one of them.


----------



## edsett (May 16, 2020)

No Chief’s house hate allowed 
Jk but I really like his shady artist theme. It’s really funny that his house looks like that when he looks so well-kept and put together. He does look like he’ll be friends with Redd too which is fun to think about.
Also I like it better than his previous houses. The robot set didn’t fit him at all.

I think Eugene and Mira’s are the worst ones. They were done dirty.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 16, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You see this character here? Cool 50's greaser koala? Awesome theme for a villager, right? And you'know all that cools vintage diner furniture in this game?
> 
> View attachment 259347
> 
> ...


*Copy and paste Raymond's interior*

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.


Jacob the UNO bird


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 16, 2020)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... Flora. She's so darn cute and adorable, but her interior is so bad in NH! Seriously, they nailed it in NL! 

Source of images: Animal Crossing wiki


----------



## Evadere (May 16, 2020)

Agree about Chief‘s interior!


----------



## Magus (May 16, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You see this character here? Cool 50's greaser koala? Awesome theme for a villager, right? And you'know all that cools vintage diner furniture in this game?
> 
> View attachment 259347
> 
> ...


 Seriously wtf ??? He was one of my smug dreamie but this house doesn't fit him at all, it's so generic I don't understand....


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 16, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> Erik was one of my dreamies in New Leaf, and I was excited to look for him in New Horizons too, until I saw his house.
> His house in NL:
> 
> 
> ...



The weird thing is the furniture set he used to have is in the game in the form of one of the diy sets so why would they not use it? Actually a lot of the items he used to have ARE in the game which makes this even more baffling.

He also went down from 14 items to 8. Sort of feels like they didn't even try with this one.​


----------



## soomi (May 16, 2020)

The starting interiors. They will always disappoint me Boomer's ACNH house is so nice yet I got a crappy default starter one because he was one of my first 3.....


----------



## jokk (May 16, 2020)

dom's house... so boring


----------



## toenuki (May 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...


IM LAUGHING NO

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Dom has... nothing. Literally nothing. My starting villager and he has nothing to his name. All of the starting villagers have bad interior.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



jokk said:


> dom's house... so boring


could it be any worse than his starting home


----------



## AustinS (May 16, 2020)

I don't really care for a lot of the themed houses. Currently I have June and her house is beach themed which would be ok if it also had anything that resembled the interior of a normal house...


----------



## usa-chan (May 16, 2020)

when i had him, sterling's house was definitely the worst. it was a dungeon.... and it did not give me ac appropriate vibes


----------



## Jam86 (May 16, 2020)

fauna is the only normal villager i can tolarate and her house looks like a starter villager house
it's so bad ;-;


----------



## toenuki (May 16, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> when i had him, sterling's house was definitely the worst. it was a dungeon.... and it did not give me ac appropriate vibes


well that makes sense as he's a knight


----------



## wearebap (May 16, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> Everyone is saying his house is ugly but man I kinda like it...
> 
> (also I have Chief and he's not going to stay if you actually want him lmao)


tbh i kinda like it to lol idk why but like, he looks so polished and yet his home is like THAT ,, kinda makes me feel likes hes a gang leader or something xD

(no way id LOVE to take him omg! yes please!)


----------



## Jhine7 (May 16, 2020)

If only starting villagers could change their houses' interior when you upgrade your island. I want Zucker around but his house is disappointing.


----------



## biksoka (May 16, 2020)

Kid Cat's...


----------



## Scrafty (May 16, 2020)

Keaton's, in New Leaf he had a beach theme that I liked but New Horizons he lives in a parking lot lol


----------



## marea (May 16, 2020)

Mira is the mc in a superhero low budget show for kids, that is why her house looks like that. She films it in her house with the help of a smug villager, spread the word. Hazel has a weird interior! It has a basketball and two tennis tables, or whatever that game is. I get she likes sports, but it feels sorta empty.


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

wearebap said:


> tbh i kinda like it to lol idk why but like, he looks so polished and yet his home is like THAT ,, kinda makes me feel likes hes a gang leader or something xD
> 
> (no way id LOVE to take him omg! yes please!)


omg yes Chief the gang leader

(ooh nice I'll give you a swing when he's leaving)


----------



## Aliya (May 17, 2020)

This has been said already, but all of the starting interiors! The only one I like a little is the Peppy house. I wish the villagers would upgrade their houses more after a certain amount of time to celebrate the progress the island has made (like when Nook's Cranny upgrades).


----------



## starlightsong (May 17, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> The weird thing is the furniture set he used to have is in the game in the form of one of the diy sets so why would they not use it? Actually a lot of the items he used to have ARE in the game which makes this even more baffling.
> 
> He also went down from 14 items to 8. Sort of feels like they didn't even try with this one.​


Soooo many villagers have way less furniture than before and honestly, sometimes it really baffles me when I see people go “omg this villager’s house is so cool!” and I look it up and yeah, they have a great wallpaper and flooring, but they have like 4-5 pieces of furniture at max and it’s so barren. I’ve seen this with several villagers and I’m like, is this the standard now? As long as your wallpaper and flooring are cool you’re all set and don’t actually need a furnished house? And the more I look at Erik’s house design, it does grow on me a bit but I love his NL house so much more and I don’t get why they would change it so drastically when he’s one of the few villagers whose old furniture is actually in the game  If I get him I’ll be desperately trying to replace all that ice stuff and fill his house out with gifts as much as I can.


----------



## yuujinchou (May 17, 2020)

i still can't get over eugene's interior. he went from having the sleek set with a bunch of instruments to.... an office??? it totally doesn't make sense.


----------



## Khte (May 17, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's like Redd totally influenced Chief into making his own sleazy blackmarket in the hood. I'm livid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chief's interior
> ...


I adore Chief but man do I hate his house LMAO. And he had to AUDACITY to talk crap about Kyle's house xD

On another note... GOLDIE I LOVE YOU BUT YOUR HOUSE IS SOOOOO BORING.. And most of the normal villagers- which sucks because normal is my fav personality type...


----------



## starlightsong (May 17, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> when i had him, sterling's house was definitely the worst. it was a dungeon.... and it did not give me ac appropriate vibes


that one makes me SO annoyed because he lived in a castle before ahsjdjgkd i was gonna amiibo him onto my island, never got around to it, and then didn’t regret it once i saw a screenshot of his house. I mean really, he’s a fancy medieval-looking knight and I thought he’d fit so well on my island but he really went from this:



to this???




	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> Everyone's hating on my boy Chief's house but I personally love it haha The worst house that I've seen on my island is probably the default houses. If not, for a villager I don't have, it's def going to be Sterling for me. Why do you have to live in a dungeon Sterling???


I honestly do think Chief’s house is a little ugly but mostly for the trashbags and the cardboard bed because thinking about any villager (especially a cranky who talks about being old and having a bad back!!) having to sleep on cardboard just makes me sad lol, I gave him a new bed but he just put it somewhere else and also kept the cardboard one! Other than that it’s kinda grown on me though, people keep saying it makes him look like a sleazy con artist who‘s friends with Redd but I disagree—I asked my dad what he thought of it and he said it makes him look like “a cool, artistic rock and roll kinda guy” who he’d wanna hang out with and my interpretation was that it looks like the home of a struggling artist! Chief also seems to have become my dad’s fave so I’ll be keeping him on my island for a while.


----------



## Dewy (May 17, 2020)

I feel like since there are significantly fewer furniture items in this game than in previous ac games, the house decor is...limited.

Charlise lives on the neighborhood basketball court because ball is life


----------



## Rambo (May 17, 2020)

Kabuki but I still love him


----------



## samticore (May 17, 2020)

biksoka said:


> Kid Cat's...


i came here to say this lmaooo i was like YOU LIVE LIKE THIS?
also i know *he* is red but his house exterior....... is so...........red........ like you couldn't... even have a white door? ;a;


----------



## Blueskyy (May 17, 2020)

I think Billy has the worst. Aurora has an ice palace though and Bones has a library. I love theirs!


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2020)

Wolfgang still lives in a dump-ish house.

I think he is doomed to have an eternal hideous interior.


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

I love themed interiors that show the villager's unique interests - like Erik is a moose so his is ice themed, Ruby is based on the moon rabbit so hers is space themed, Tia's cafe house, Raymond the business cat, etc etc. So I'm really not into the repetitive normal and snooty houses. They literally use the same furniture in different colors and look like some cookie-cutter house models you'd find in a furniture store =/

Also I had Bruce and loved him to bits but his after-school jacket (the black one) and back-alley interior made him look like a highschool delinquent so his cranky personality just didn't suit him haha

(picture not mine)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 17, 2020)

Flora


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Wolfgang still lives in a dump-ish house.
> 
> I think he is doomed to have an eternal hideous interior.


do you mean chief? Wolfgang has an ironwood furniture house with a fireplace and is actually pretty nice


----------



## AccfSally (May 17, 2020)

Caroline's house in WW, CF and NL was a beach theme.

This was her room in NL.




This is it now...



(Images from the Animal Crossing Wiki)

Like why...
I was going to get her until I saw her room. But, that's not the only reason why I didn't get her.
I already have three villagers who are into music (Sally, Static and Marshal), didn't want a fourth one.


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 17, 2020)

Gala’s house is like the office of a shady mob boss. Why are there jail bars and huge amounts of gold?? When I first went into her house why did she mention the decor choices and try to persuade me to ignore it and not make any assumptions?? Idk but that girl is up to something and Tom nook better look out bc there’s a new crook in town


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

My question is why do multiple villagers have office interiors? And a lot have the trash set a well. I don't get it. Like yeah, there's a limited about of furniture in this game but wow you did not need like half of the characters in office cubicles. Have some variety man.


----------



## jiojiop (May 17, 2020)

God, pretty much all the Uchis have sad houses. Special achievement award goes to Katt for being that extra bit awful:





Literally a starting house would be an improvement.

Then there's Graham, who sleeps on cardboard boxes and is a total creeper with secret hidden photos of Chrissy and Francine. No thanks.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 17, 2020)

Shika said:


> Eunice's house is made up of 12 washing machines, a vending machine and a table. Not inherintly awful but.....strange? Why does one sheep need so many washing machines.


Cool!

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

That means having Eunice is like having a laundromat on the island


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... Flora. She's so darn cute and adorable, but her inferior is so bad in NH! Seriously, they nailed it in NL!
> 
> Source of images: Animal Crossing wikiView attachment 259450View attachment 259451



Can’t agree more about Flora! I’m always baffled when I see people loving the new look—along with Erik she’s definitely a good pick for a starter, since both the generic lazy and peppy houses are so much nicer (and suit them really well too!)

Also, can we just take a moment to let it sink in that decorating her room with plastic flamingos is kinda the equivalent of us living surrounded by mannequins—quite unsettling if you think about it ;ェ;

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



jiojiop said:


> God, pretty much all the Uchis have sad houses. Special achievement award goes to Katt for being that extra bit awful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing that I’m extra glad Katt was my starter—I’ve actually made something almost nice out of the basic house with just a few items. Funnily enough, two of them are from her actual house: the drum set and guitar! haha

Disagree about Graham though. I’m not too fond of him in general, but I think his house is cool. The pictures made me laugh when I spotted them, though I agree it makes him look like a cliché nerd (and not the good kind, if you know what I mean)


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

Saralie said:


> Someone has a trash house- trash wallpaper and flooring. I can't remember who... Surely someone will come around who knows.



Hornsby and Gaston literally live in trash hovels. Its stupid, both deserve better.

Cleo and Eugene deserve more than office houses, I don’t care if Cleo wants to be a dermatologist, the house is boring. At least with business man Raymond it fits.

This thread made me sad for Chief. WTF is with that decor, and you can’t gift him a new wallpaper either.


----------



## brockbrock (May 17, 2020)

lolli8223 said:


> Hornsby and Gaston literally live in trash hovels. Its stupid, both deserve better.
> 
> Cleo and Eugene deserve more than office houses, I don’t care if Cleo wants to be a dermatologist, the house is boring. At least with business man Raymond it fits.



I personally love Gaston’s shabby shack interior...


----------



## coderp (May 17, 2020)

Always thought Kyle had a really garage-band looking house... I guess that may be his style, but it just screams greaseball to me.


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I personally love Gaston’s shabby shack interior...



To each their own.   For me personally I want villagers I like to have nice things, not taped up cardboard furniture  . I legit feel bad for them.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> God, pretty much all the Uchis have sad houses. Special achievement award goes to Katt for being that extra bit awful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually kinda like this one? If it had more stuff it would be way better though. Has that NH too few furniture syndrome going on.​


----------



## swifterly (May 17, 2020)

Kid Cat... I love my boy but idk why he chooses to live like this lol... my friend said it made him seem like a drug dealer orz






Although looking on the wiki, his house was pretty much always like this... the only game where it sucked slightly less was GC


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> Can’t agree more about Flora! I’m always baffled when I see people loving the new look—along with Erik she’s definitely a good pick for a starter, since both the generic lazy and peppy houses are so much nicer (and suit them really well too!)
> 
> Also, can we just take a moment to let it sink in that decorating her room with plastic flamingos is kinda the equivalent of us living surrounded by mannequins—quite unsettling if you think about it ;ェ;



So true!! It's like a bizarre reminder that she is just like them only she walks and talks O_O I'd love to have Flora on my island but to me part of the appeal for villagers are their homes.
Also just realised I put inferior instead of interior (I blame autocorrect on my phone, but in a way, inferior interior works!!)


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> So true!! It's like a bizarre reminder that she is just like them only she walks and talks O_O I'd love to have Flora on my island but to me part of the appeal for villagers are their homes.
> Also just realised I put inferior instead of interior (I blame autocorrect on my phone, but in a way, inferior interior works!!)



I feel the same about the house aesthetics mattering. I’ll take a villager with a mediocre house if I love them, but I don’t think I could keep even a Dreamie if it looked truly awful!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> I feel the same about the house aesthetics mattering. I’ll take a villager with a mediocre house if I love them, but I don’t think I could keep even a Dreamie if it looked truly awful!


I know what you mean! There isn't a better feeling in the game than going into a lovely house and seeing the rain hitting the window, I know that's so random but its such a cosy nice feeling! I wouldn't get that feeling in Flora's house. She deserves better!


----------



## Etown20 (May 17, 2020)

It's not a bad one per se, but I was a little disappointed by Sherb's house - not really any distinct items that or wallpaper/flooring that represent his personality.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 17, 2020)

Most of the house stink.. I literally only like julians so far and mushroom themed houses.... most of them arent even like houzes


----------



## Fey (May 17, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> I know what you mean! There isn't a better feeling in the game than going into a lovely house and seeing the rain hitting the window, I know that's so random but its such a cosy nice feeling! I wouldn't get that feeling in Flora's house. She deserves better!



No kidding, I’d just feel like I’m in a flamingo-haunted swamp. What bugs me additionally is that the freakin’ wallpaper doesn’t even match! Why is it an alpine landscape?! Are we in a tropical environment or The Sound of Music?!

I’ll stop now. But thank you for engaging with me in the rambling of inferior interiors this should be a new reality tv show btw


----------



## raqball (May 17, 2020)

Hands down Beau... The dude has a sleeping bag and a picnic basket.. And that's his upgraded house! LOL


----------



## Rabirin (May 17, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> You see this character here? Cool 50's greaser koala? Awesome theme for a villager, right? And you'know all that cools vintage diner furniture in this game?
> 
> View attachment 259347
> 
> ...



I’m just so confused as to why Nintendo did Eugene like this. It’s like they were too lazy to think of a proper house for him, so they just gave stuck him in a typical office design that two villagers already have.

In regards to Chief’s house, I actually really really like the redesign. I’ve had Chief in all of the mainseries games, and I think it suits him.

Frita’s house on the other hand is a mess. They basically just threw loads of food related items in there, that don’t even match which is kind of annoying. For example she has a pink gumball machine and a bright blue soft serve, with a red diner counter. It’s an uncoordinated mess, and it looks like they didn’t even try when it came to her house.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 17, 2020)

I’m sorry but some of you guys want boring, standard houses. I’m living for the creative cool looking ones like Erik and Flora!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 17, 2020)

Fey said:


> No kidding, I’d just feel like I’m in a flamingo-haunted swamp. What bugs me additionally is that the freakin’ wallpaper doesn’t even match! Why is it an alpine landscape?! Are we in a tropical environment or The Sound of Music?!
> 
> I’ll stop now. But thank you for engaging with me in the rambling of inferior interiors this should be a new reality tv show btw



Haha no problem  and I would definitely watch it


----------

